# Metrolink Financial Tracking Problems



## leemell (Feb 13, 2013)

This story reports on Metrolink's poor financial tracking and reporting.


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 13, 2013)

The agencies that form Metrolink are the same agencies that want to form the JPA to take over Surfliner operations. They are just a bunch of political hacks and grandstanders.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 16, 2013)

RailPAC president Paul Dyson responded to the Times article. He's not real happy with Metrolink:

Letters: Metrolink doesn't work

http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/letters/la-le-0214-thursday-metrolink-20130214,0,604720.story

​​


Evening rush hour lineup at Los Angeles Union Station.​


----------

